# Alpine Mrv-t500 issues,need help



## kikokiko (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi! I need help on the Mrv-t500. There's a humming noise from the amp if I connect the speaker even without the rca inputs. I know a little electronics DIY and intially I checked the amp and some transistors/ feta( the black ones on the side of the amps with three legs) were reading 0 ohms. They are labelled A1220A-Y and C2690A-Y. Tried looking for these parts but cannot find them, maybe someone can help me identifying these and for replacement.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Try the search again, this time search 2SA1220 and 2SC2690 you should be able to find them there not that rare.I might have some I could send you.


----------



## kikokiko (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks very much. Found some. Hopefully this will fix it


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good,if you need any help hit me back.


----------

